

Zeno's Paradox and Planck Units - ccvannorman
https://www.rphv.net/blog/zenos-paradox-and-planck-units/

======
jwmerrill
Here's one resolution to the Arrow paradox:

Zeno imagines that the state of the arrow must be represented by a single
number--its position. But if its state includes a second number, velocity, the
paradox goes away.

Imagine the arrow's life is a game played on a checkerboard. Its column
represents its position in space, and its row represents its velocity. On each
turn, if the arrow is in the first row, it moves one column to the right; if
it is in the second row, it moves two columns to the right; in the third row
three columns, and so on.

This game is easy enough to imagine, and represents both time (turns) and
space (columns) discretely. No paradox here. No quantum mechanics either.

~~~
pontifier
Another way that does not require any changes is if the arrow is made of
multiple particles (which they are). Then some portion of the particles may
move from step to step. These particles then interact with others which are
stationary, passing their motion to them for the next step.

Thus the total speed of any composite object would be the ratio of how many of
the particles are "moving", to how many are "stationary" at that step.

~~~
MildlySerious
Wouldn't that imply that the size of objects influences the way they could
possibly move?

